# Guide to fish Louisiana marsh



## ccm (Aug 4, 2011)

First off, I have been following 2CoolFishing for years but live in Louisiana. I know that some of y'all occasionally fish the LA coast so I hope y'all can help me.

I have had to sell my boat due to health issues, this past summer, and will now be doing my fishing with a guide. I went with a well known guide in the Dularge area in November and had an enjoyable trip but was not exactly what i wanted so I am looking for other recommendations. I have looked at countless guide websites and what I generally see is pics of customers with wheelbarrow's of trout and a few bull reds thrown in. This is not what I want to do. I enjoy fishing the marsh for keeper reds. Don't want to target the bulls. Like to catch some trout early in the morning but then I want to spend the rest of the day chasing 18'-24" keeper reds. All of the guides that I have spoken with say they can offer this type of fishing but it is easy to tell their primary focus is on trout. I understand this is what most of their customers want but this is not what I want.

If anyone knows of a guide that would fit my need, it would be appreciated if you would pass along his name. I would like for this guide to be based in LA but any part of the LA coast would be fine with me.

Thanks in advance for the advice.

Charlie


----------



## ccm (Aug 4, 2011)

Lots of views but to replies. Anyone with advice out there?

Charlie


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Iâ€™ve always had good trips with Todd Defour , in the marsh he trolls around and sight cast reds ! 
http://www.fishingcharterslafitte.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

ccm said:


> First off, I have been following 2CoolFishing for years but live in Louisiana. I know that some of y'all occasionally fish the LA coast so I hope y'all can help me.
> 
> I have had to sell my boat due to health issues, this past summer, and will now be doing my fishing with a guide. I went with a well known guide in the Dularge area in November and had an enjoyable trip but was not exactly what i wanted so I am looking for other recommendations. I have looked at countless guide websites and what I generally see is pics of customers with wheelbarrow's of trout and a few bull reds thrown in. This is not what I want to do. I enjoy fishing the marsh for keeper reds. Don't want to target the bulls. Like to catch some trout early in the morning but then I want to spend the rest of the day chasing 18'-24" keeper reds. All of the guides that I have spoken with say they can offer this type of fishing but it is easy to tell their primary focus is on trout. I understand this is what most of their customers want but this is not what I want.
> 
> ...


You're welcome to tag along on big lake any time if im down there and have room on the boat.

Follow devin denmans new fb group lots of good tips and guide recommendations kn there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Call Jim Dietz and see if he can take you. He's pretty fun.

mountains2marshes.com
(908)-752-5890


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Kevin is your guy. He can always find the reds.
http://cajunparadiselodge.com/


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ditto...*



Totally Tuna said:


> Kevin is your guy. He can always find the reds.
> http://cajunparadiselodge.com/


Kevin Broussard is your marsh guy for reds, out of Lake Charles area.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

There are Guides in that area post reports on this forum...

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...nt=view&action=list_reports&catID=17&view=cat


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Ditto on Kevin Broussard. He usually leaves out of Hackberry LA. Try to go when the weirs are open. He also has a guide that works for him named Carlos. He's just as good as Kevin. If the fish are there they will find them. They usually have a booth at the Houston Fishing Show.


----------



## gtpoppingdog (Sep 10, 2016)

Scott Hanchey, Bayhippie - find him in the guide section. Great guy, great guide and will go extra mile to get you the fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

I've taken groups to Grosse Savanne Lodge and this is just how they have taken us out... We'd fish the "lake" early in the morning for trout, then spend the rest of the day in flat bottom marsh boats chasing reds... You may or may not want the full package with the 5 star accommodations and meals, but you might want to check it out. To us Texas guys, it's worth the trip over and the fishing is a bonus!
http://www.grossesavanne.com/saltwater_fishing.asp


----------



## wwl (Oct 25, 2008)

*For chasing reds in the Marsh*

Capt. Blaine Townsend -

http://www.cocodrieflyfishing.com/

SportsmanParadise

He does bait, lure, and fly fishing and will accommodate you. They also have lodging and a restaurant.


----------



## Lrtexasman (Oct 19, 2006)

*Scott Null*

If you are looking for bull reds in LA marsh Scott is a great choice. Not a show up, ride you around the bay for dink trout, and blah blah what a tough day it is kind of guide. Scott is very professional and ensures you go after the fish you want in places you may have never been before.

http://captscottnull.com/


----------

